# Help! Diverter issues



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I have an Delta Diverter I installed just recently. We just set the finish on it last week (finallly install body sprays today) and for some reason no matter how the valves handle turns it sprayed out everywhere (Body sprays, handheld, shower head) at once.  I did the R/I. I clearly remember installing it correctly with arrow pointing up. But one of my guys installed the finish Not sure if he put something in wrong. Any suggestions?? Of course he threw away all the books to it last week and the trash is gone! It's been a good minute since I installed a diverter.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Can you look up the instructions online?


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I just did that. only thing I was able to get is a parts diagram.


----------



## arkyplumber (Jan 10, 2009)

If you sweet it in, hope you pulled out the guts, this could be the answer.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

The diverter comes with a test plug like the delta valve does (No guts) Gut don't go in until the finish.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Possible cartridge/s was installed backwards.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

3Kings Plumbing said:


> The diverter comes with a test plug like the delta valve does (No guts) Gut don't go in until the finish.


 
that was my thought, thinking there's no cartridge in it at all but i don't see how somebody could install the trim without putting the cart. in. do you have a second cartridge you can swap in just to test it?



paul


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

i installed 1 in my house back in the summer...same thing your having trouble with. i haven't bothered to fix it...like i said its in my house, don't feel like working on pl umbing after work. i also installed 1 for a customer about 2 months ago...no problem. i don't know what is different about them. i did get them from different supplier. let me know what you find out and i will fix mine and make mom happy


----------



## PLUMBINGITALL (Jan 24, 2009)

I have done my share of delta diverters and never had this problem. But if it is the 3 port 6 function diverter i know that if you take out the diverter cartridge there is some orings on the back. I would check there first to make sure they are ok and has not fell out during install.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

If it anything like that POS Kohler diverter, you have to pipe all the ports, even if you aren't using it, it has to tied back into something that is being used or it won't function correctly.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is what was wrong: BAd cartiage. I just replaced it and greased it up alittle and now it works like a champ. If I can get the H/O to turn it slow enough it woud work even better.:thumbsup:


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: Thanks for update. I have been watching for it. I'm gonna order a new cartridge in am for mine.


----------

